# any parties after the cruise?



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

are there any parties going on after the cruise on 4-12-03.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Last year a bunch of us met up at a nightclub in 
downtown S.B. for some drinks and dancing...

I think we'll do it again!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Last year a bunch of us met up at a nightclub in
> downtown S.B. for some drinks and dancing...
> 
> I think we'll do it again! *


Jons buyin!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Jons buyin!  *


Yeah, Jon Maddux is buying!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Caster (Mar 20, 2003)

*Party place*

So if Jon's buying, that's cool, but where is the party place??:dunno:


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

that'll be kewl!! lookin at the parking garage filled w/bimmers!!! there are quite a few clubs at state street. just pick and choose!

Jerry


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

:thumbup: Cool! 
I am wondering are these bars & clubs on State Street, restaurant types or are they 21 and over only establishments?
I have my 20 year old nephew coming along and am wondering if he can partake in the post-bimmerfest festivites, legally.


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

yes...please..because i am also under the age of 21 years


----------



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

i just turned 21!!! :thumbup: 

but my passenger is not


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Yea the 21 and under crowd better have something to do.


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

yea.... zelo is for 18+ usually alot of UCSB students goes there to party!~ a good place to meet girls!


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

328bimma said:


> *yea.... zelo is for 18+ usually alot of UCSB students goes there to party!~ a good place to meet girls! *


I'm all over that.


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

You bastards I'm soo close to 18 too lol. There better be something for us youngins to do lol


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hell all the clubs in SB is, pretty much RIGHT NEXT to each other... damn.. just go Club hopping.. .. all the way down.. the state.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

